# Christmas Lighting Contest



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Once again, I was disqualified from my neighborhood's "Best Decorated House" contest!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Come on it's Chris cringle


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

ROFL! If you sprinkle when you twinkle please be neat and wipe the street!


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Now that's funny.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

jacksonm30354 said:


> ROFL! If you sprinkle when you twinkle please be neat and wipe the street!


!rolling


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Have to pass this one along too. Sorry if someone else has already sent to you. A friend sent it too me yesterday:


Well, there is good news and bad news about the Christmas decorations this year. The Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. 
The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever. Great stories. But two things made me take it down. 
First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by. 
Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize it was fake until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard. Kind of feel like I gave in to the man by taking him down but my neighbor did confirm two near miss accidents on the busy street next to my house. I think I made him too real this time. So it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok i composed myself up to the point where the 75yr old lady climbed up the ladder and realized it was fake !rolling


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

:rolling::rolling:

Too funny, Nick! I'm NOT showing this to my hubby!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> :rolling::rolling:
> 
> Too funny, Nick! I'm NOT showing this to my hubby!


I take it he likes having a little fun?! :lol: Mrs. Smiddy would certainly never let me do anything like that, but I could get away with what Chris Blount puts together every year: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71106&highlight=christmas+lights


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Once again, I was disqualified from my neighborhood's "Best Decorated House" contest!


Obviously you're getting a Wii (Wii) this year for XMAS.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: !rolling :lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

This would be even better if the dummy was in a Santa suit and a sleigh was parked on the ridge of the roof!!!!


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I assume these were yellow chaser lights chasing toward the ground?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I take it he likes having a little fun?! :lol: Mrs. Smiddy would certainly never let me do anything like that, but I could get away with what Chris Blount puts together every year: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71106&highlight=christmas+lights


Yup, he definitely likes to have fun! Since that's one of the main reasons I married him, I went ahead and showed him the picture - but I told him the wind would blow Santa over so it wasn't a safe thing to do here!


----------

